# "How blockchain takes us back to medieval times"



## WolfeTone (31 Dec 2019)

How politicians and public lost trust with Central Bank

I wasn't sure where to post this, probably deserving a thread of its own, but considering some familiarity on the topic I thought this a reasonable place to post?

This is a gem

"_Ms Forde goes on to explain that people confuse the Central Bank's mortgage rules and its strategy on non-performing loans "  

- _its exactly the response I got from the guy serving me a Bacon and Egg McMuffin  breakfast last Tuesday when I said I had no cash but would 'tap' instead 'cos im saving for a property investment.

Coincidence? I don't think so!


----------

